

Big-Bang Disruption - bpolania
https://hbr.org/2013/03/big-bang-disruption/

======
lordnacho
If it's not big-bang like described here, it's not really disruption IMO.
There's a difference between evolution and revolution.

One is taking little steps that the incumbent can see as they come, and thus
the game is a balance between nimble/fast and resourceful/slow. A gap-spotting
game: who fills each niche in the industry first?

The other is as he alludes to: collateral damage from a wrecking ball. Someone
invents a pocket sized device that has GPS and can download maps. Not because
they were trying to do that, it just happened. Now nobody ever needs a GPS
device anymore. Or a paper map.

~~~
it
When your battery runs out, you'll wish you had a paper map.

~~~
dicroce
Maybe, but my kids won't. They've never seen one.

~~~
agumonkey
Even old busted partial tech is better than a black LCD or even with bad
reception, since you don't even know when you'll have bits of data. I'm
starting to think that our 'old' world is actually a massively distributed,
redundant, fault tolerant information system, just not an electronic one.

